# Debian: Cd als mp3 auf PC kopieren



## Kalma (6. November 2007)

Hallo,

wie der Titel schon sagt, ich würde gerne meine CD's als MP3 abspeichern. Nur, wie geht das? :-O


Danke im Voraus
David


----------



## Sinac (6. November 2007)

Dafür gibt es unendlich viele Tools:
http://www.pcwelt.de/start/software_os/audio_video_foto/praxis/16182/


----------



## Dennis Wronka (6. November 2007)

Einen ganz einfachen Weg bietet KDE, dort kannst Du naemlich ueber den Audio-CD-Browser die Tracks gleich als Wave, MP3, OGG/Vorbis oder FLAC kopieren.

Auf der CommandLine ist es recht einfach mit einer Kombination aus dagrab und bladeenc zu machen.


----------



## Kalma (6. November 2007)

Auja, comandline *freu*... erm... *räusper*

Könntest du ein Beispiel machen?


----------



## Sinac (6. November 2007)

Kalma hat gesagt.:


> Auja, comandline *freu*... erm... *räusper*
> 
> Könntest du ein Beispiel machen?



Hey, du bist Debian User! Also liebst du die Konsole und brauchst keine Beispiele


----------



## Kalma (8. November 2007)

Hey,

also, Debian User schon, bin jedoch nicht so der Commandline Freak 


Ich hab jetzt mal geguckt finde jedoch keine Manual Einträge für
- dagrab
- bladeenc

Im google fand ich folgendes:
http://www.selflinux.org/selflinux/html/grabber_encoder02.html


mfg
David


----------



## deepthroat (8. November 2007)

Hi.

Was willst du denn nun benutzen? Lieber ein Kommandozeilentool oder ein grafisches Programm? Wenn letzteres, welche Umgebung (GNOME, KDE, ...) verwendest du?

Für Gnome: 
	
	
	



```
apt-get install sound-juicer
```

Für die Kommandozeile:
	
	
	



```
apt-get install abcde
```
Dann: 
	
	
	



```
abcde -d /dev/cdrom
```

Gruß


----------



## Kalma (8. November 2007)

Also ich nutz Debian mit GNome Oberfläche, aber lieber die Commandline Sache, die kost weniger Energie. Ich steh nich mehr so auf grafische Sachen


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. November 2007)

Ich denk mal sowohl dagrab als auch bladeenc wirst Du Dir erstmal besorgen muessen.
Anschliessend kannst Du mit dem folgenden Aufruf alle Tracks der CD in MP3-Dateien umwandeln.

```
dagrab -a -e "bladeenc -192 %s"
```
-192 gibt hier die Bitrate an. Ich selbst nutze gern 192, frueher hab ich eher 128 genutzt, bin dann aber irgendwann auf diese hoehere Rate umgestiegen.
Wenn Du einzelne Tracks (im Beispiel die Track 1,3,7 und 12) rippen willst kannst Du das so machen:

```
dagrab 1 3 7 12 -e "bladeenc -192 %s"
```


----------



## Kalma (9. November 2007)

Ich glaube hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor... :-(

Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, meine Cd's als MP3 *auf den PC* zu kopieren


----------



## deepthroat (9. November 2007)

Hi.





Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Ich denk mal sowohl dagrab als auch bladeenc wirst Du Dir erstmal besorgen muessen.
> Anschliessend kannst Du mit dem folgenden Aufruf alle Tracks der CD in MP3-Dateien umwandeln.
> 
> ```
> ...


Ich würde eher zu Lame als zu bladeenc raten. Die Entwicklung von bladeenc ist soweit mir bekannt ist, seit 2002 eingestellt. 





			
				http://www.mpex.net/news/archiv/00407.html hat gesagt.:
			
		

> BladeEnc verfügte nie über ein überzeugendes psychoakkustisches Modell, welches zur qualitativ richtigen Datenreduktion bei MP3 Dateien von maßgeblicher Wichtigkeit ist. Es war 1998 hauptsächlich für hohe Bitraten von 256 kbps geschrieben worden. Kein Wunder also, daß der LAME Encoder, der offiziell nur im Quelltext verfügbar ist, mit der Entwicklung eines solchen Modells BladeEnc schnell überholt hatte und heute zu den qualiativ besten MP3-Encodern überhaupt zählt.


Gruß



Kalma hat gesagt.:


> Ich glaube hier liegt ein Missverständnis vor... :-(
> 
> Ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, meine Cd's als MP3 *auf den PC* zu kopieren


Ja und? Dazu muss man die CD rippen und anschließend ins MP3 Format umwandeln. Ich verstehe deinen Einwand nicht?!

Gruß


----------



## Kalma (9. November 2007)

dagrab -a -e "bladeenc -192 %s"

Wenn ich das benutze, wohin wird dann meine Musik kopiert?
Oder kann ich einfach einen Speicherpfad dahinter hängen?


----------



## deepthroat (9. November 2007)

Kalma hat gesagt.:


> dagrab -a -e "bladeenc -192 %s"
> 
> Wenn ich das benutze, wohin wird dann meine Musik kopiert?
> Oder kann ich einfach einen Speicherpfad dahinter hängen?


Es wird sicherlich auf deinem PC im aktuellen Pfad gespeichert. Dadurch, das du da direkt ein Kommando angeben kannst, bist du relativ frei in der Wahl des Ausgabeverzeichnisses.

Das Programm abcde (welches bei Debian ja dabei ist) legt standardmäßig Unterverzeichnisse an mit dem Namen des Künstlers. Siehe 'man abcde'

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (9. November 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Hi.
> Ich würde eher zu Lame als zu bladeenc raten. Die Entwicklung von bladeenc ist soweit mir bekannt ist, seit 2002 eingestellt.


Ja, die Entwicklung wurde eingestellt, und auch an dagrab wird meiner Meinung lange nicht mehr gearbeitet.
Ich hab mich aber damals an die beiden gewoehnt und sie funktionieren wunderbar. Auch qualitativ kann ich bei BladeEnc nichts beanstanden.


----------



## Kalma (11. November 2007)

```
abcde -d /dev/cdrom
```

So hab ichs gemacht, kopiert auch alles schön, allerdings in's .ogg format


----------



## deepthroat (11. November 2007)

Kalma hat gesagt.:


> ```
> abcde -d /dev/cdrom
> ```
> 
> So hab ichs gemacht, kopiert auch alles schön, allerdings in's .ogg format


Naja, wenn du dein Musik nur auf dem PC haben willst wie du sagtest, dann ist das doch besser als MP3.

Ansonsten mußt du noch -o mp3 als Option angeben. Dann mußt du natürlich auch lame installiert haben.

Gruß


----------



## Dennis Wronka (11. November 2007)

deepthroat hat gesagt.:


> Naja, wenn du dein Musik nur auf dem PC haben willst wie du sagtest, dann ist das doch besser als MP3.



Um das mal etwas naeher zu beleuchten sei gesagt dass MP3 kein freies Format ist, sondern eben patentbelastet. Ogg/Vorbis hingegen ist ein vollkommen freies Format, und soll qualitativ sogar MP3 hinter sich lassen koennen.
Nachteil ist nur dass die meisten portablen Geraete damit wohl noch nicht klarkommen.


----------



## Kalma (12. November 2007)

Hm, komisch

abcde -op mp3 /dev/cdrom
so oder?
Aber:
[ERROR] abcde: Invalid OUTPUTTYPE defined

Wat mach ich falsch


----------



## deepthroat (12. November 2007)

Kalma hat gesagt.:


> Hm, komisch
> 
> abcde -op mp3 /dev/cdrom
> so oder?


Nein. Wie kommst du darauf? 

Eher so:
	
	
	



```
abcde -p -o mp3 -d /dev/cdrom
```
 "man abcde"

Gruß


----------



## Kalma (12. November 2007)

> Nachteil ist nur dass die meisten portablen Geraete damit wohl noch nicht klarkommen.



Richtig, mein Ipod mag das .ogg Format gar nicht :-\



> ```
> abcde -p -o mp3 -d /dev/cdrom
> ```
> [ERROR] abcde: id3v2 is not in your path.
> [INFO] Define the full path to the executable if it exists on your system.



Executable ist doch die CD, die auf den PC soll oder?


----------



## Dennis Wronka (12. November 2007)

Kalma hat gesagt.:


> Executable ist doch die CD, die auf den PC soll oder?


Nein, damit ist hier das Tool id3v2 gemeint.


----------



## Kalma (12. November 2007)

Hallo,

jetzt klappt es fast, nur Lame fehlt.
Wenn ich mache
apt-get install lame,
findet er das nicht.

Gibt es eurer Meinung nach geeignetere Formate für Ipods?

P.s.: Hab gehört, dass man Linux auf einen IPod machen kann. Sinnvoll oder nicht? was denkt ihr?


----------



## deepthroat (12. November 2007)

Hi.





Kalma hat gesagt.:


> jetzt klappt es fast, nur Lame fehlt.
> Wenn ich mache
> apt-get install lame,
> findet er das nicht.


Ach, ja. MP3 ist ja kein freies Format. Deswegen ist es bei Debian nicht dabei. Du kannst aber Christian Marillats Package Repository einbinden um an Lame zu kommen, oder es selbst kompilieren oder von hier: http://www.debian-multimedia.org/pool/main/l/lame/lame_3.97-0.0_i386.deb direkt runterladen.


Kalma hat gesagt.:


> Gibt es eurer Meinung nach geeignetere Formate für Ipods?


AAC bzw. m4a

Dazu brauchst du faac. Dann müßtest du bei abcde -o m4a angeben.


Kalma hat gesagt.:


> P.s.: Hab gehört, dass man Linux auf einen IPod machen kann. Sinnvoll oder nicht? was denkt ihr?


Zumindest ist man dann freier in der Wahl seines Audioformates und kann endlich OGG Vorbis Dateien abspielen...  Allerdings sollte man sich da auskennen - würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.

Gruß


----------



## Kalma (13. November 2007)

> Allerdings sollte man sich da auskennen - würde ich dir nicht empfehlen.



In wie fern auskennen?=

P.s.: Ich bin ja eigentlich ziemlich neu in Linux (Debian), darum werd ich jetzt fragen, wie man den Link nun einbringt


----------



## deepthroat (13. November 2007)

Kalma hat gesagt.:


> In wie fern auskennen?=


Mit Linux, den Kommandozeilentools wie z.B. dd usw.


Kalma hat gesagt.:


> P.s.: Ich bin ja eigentlich ziemlich neu in Linux (Debian), darum werd ich jetzt fragen, wie man den Link nun einbringt


Du fügst einfach die für deine Distribution und Architektur passende "deb ..." Zeile in die Datei /etc/apt/sources.list ein und rufst "apt-get update" auf.

Bsp: http://x2go.berlios.de/installation-x2go-repository-debian-de.html

Lies http://www.galileocomputing.de/openbook/ubuntu/ubuntu14_006.htm

Gruß


----------



## Kalma (13. November 2007)

Ja, dd kenn ich. Ich kenn mich auch wohl mit Commandline aus, halt nur nich so diese ganz komplexen Sachen...


----------

